# MR Hooters is a Dad!



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr. Hooters is a dad! Fanny and he did it! I put him in with Fanny for some outdoor time- in the coop next to the coop and wala! He dumped his toy owl for the real thing (after watching the coop pigeons daily lives! )So he has two babies out -looking like some white on those babies too! Pictures of babies to come.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to you, Boni, and certainly to Mr. Hooters and Fanny  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations granma.
Waiting for pics of the baby.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Mr. Hooters and Fanny on their new role as parents!  ...and congrat.s to you grandma!

I can't wait to see pics of the kids in PG wear.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats!!!!
Can't wait to see pix of the kids


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, congrats to Mr. Hooters and Fanny. Looking forward to seeing the babies. He sure is a gorgeous model for the PG wear.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh what a proud daddy he is! Congratulations to Hooters and Fanny. Can't wait to see the babies.

Margarret


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Boni Birds said:


> Mr. Hooters is a dad! Fanny and he did it! I put him in with Fanny for some outdoor time- in the coop next to the coop and wala! He dumped his toy owl for the real thing (after watching the coop pigeons daily lives! )So he has two babies out -looking like some white on those babies too! Pictures of babies to come.


To MUch Information! LOL sorry immature moment


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Oops quoted it wrong the above comment was about the "Fanny and he did it" statement


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL, Squeaks and I are sending OUR HEARTIEST

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE PROUD PARENTS!!*

(don't think one could find a much PROUDER pic than that of Mr. Hooter in his finery!!

Yep, us too...waitin' for pics!!

Have you made any "SqueakerWear" (SQKWear) yet, Boni???  Yeah, I know, they DO grow VERY fast...well, they could always be used as "handmedowns!"  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait to also see pics.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone. Mr. Hooters is obviously very proud.


----------

